# † † † ماهو سبب تأنس ابن الله وصلبه  † † †



## prayer (6 يناير 2009)

*++++++*

*هل عدل الله المطلق يقتضي التجسد والفداء ؟ موضوع هام و طرح  لاهوتي *



مقدمـــــــة :


لأن الله هو العالم بذاته وحده , 
 ولأن ربنا يسوع المسيح يقول في الإنجيل المقدس :
 لا يعرف الإبن إلا الآب , ولا يعرف الآب إلا الإبن ومن يشاء الإبن أن يكشف له
  ( يو 10 : 14 - 17 : 25  و  26  ) 

 فقد شاء الإبن وبين معرفته ومعرفة أبيه وروح قدسه للأنبياء والتلاميذ والرسل القديسين , والآباء الطاهرين معلمي الكنيسة المقدسة , وأظهروا ذلك لجميع المؤمنين الذين حل عليهم الروح القدس بالمعمودية المقدسة وعيونهم به مضيئة , وهم يفهمون ذلك بالروح القدس الحال عليهم كما يقول الرسول بولس انـــه لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أن يسوع رب , إلا بالروح القدس , وذلك أن الكلام الخارج الي اللسان من عقل الروح البشرية الناطقة لا يفهم معناه , الا جسد يكون فيه روح عاقلة ناطقة من الروح التي خرج منها الكلام .

 وأجساد البهائم وجميع الحيوانات التي ليس فيها روح عاقلة ناطقة لا تفهم معني الكلام الخارج من الروح العاقلة الناطقة مع أن لها آذانا ً وسمعا ً .

 كذلك الأجساد التي فيها الأرواح العاقلة , فإن غير المعمدين الذين ليس فيهم روح الله القدوس , لايفهمون الكلام الذي لروح الله القدوس وان كانوا بشرا ً ولهم روح عاقلة ناطقة , ولكن ليس فيهم روح الله القدوس الذي في جميع المعمدين , صاروا لا يفهمون كلام الله . كما لا تفهم البهائم كلام الناس , لأن ليس فيهم روح الله , وكذلك يقول عنهم الرسول بولس : " أن الرجل النفساني الذي ليس فيه روح الله لا يقبل ما لروح الله , لأنها عنده جهالة " ( 1 كو 2 : 14 ) , لكونه ليس فيه روح الله مثلما في الناطق بها .

 فأما المعمدين فان جميعهم فيهم روح الله , وان كان فيهم قوم لا يفهمون معني كلام الله بسرعة , فذلك لقلة درايتهم به , ليس لأنهم خالون من الروح القدس , بل انما هم مثل الطفل البشري الذي لا يفهم معني كلام الناس لطفوليته .
 ليس لأنه خال من الروح العاقلة الناطقة , بل لكونه طفلا ً ولا دراية له بذلك إلا إذا انتشأ  بالتعليم والتدريب قليلا ً قليلا ً ...

 كذلك جميع المؤمنين فيهم روح الله القدوس منذ المعمودية , وإنما هم يحتاجون إلي تعلم كلام الله والتدريب به قليلا ً قليلا ً , وحينئذ يفهمون بروح الله الحال فيهم ليقبلوه ويصدقوه ويعرفوا معناه , كما فهم الطفل الإنساني معني كلام الإنسان اذا تعلمه , وتدرب به , يقبله ويصدقه بالروح الإنسانية التي فيه ..

 فالأباء والرسل والأنبياء كشف لهم الإبن سر الله الخفي بالروح القدس , وقد كشف للكل من كلامهم الذي نطقوا به من كتبهم , معان حسنة عظيمة واضحة ينتفع بها قليلوا العلم من سائر المؤمنين الذين فيهم الروح القدس , سبب تأنس ابن الله وصلبه .

 ومن هنا اسرد لكم شرح مبسط ليصل معناه بسرعة الي قليلي الفهم والعلم , لكيلا يطول عليهم الكلام فينسوا المعني ..

 ( 1 ) 
 سقوط الملائكة وخلقة الإنسان
 ==================

 فأقول أول ما خلق الله السماء والأرض قبل أن يخلق أحدا ً علي الأرض , خلق الملائكة في السماء أرواحا ً بغير أجسام , خلقهم فرقا ً فرقا ً , ولكل فرقة طبقة أعني مرتبة يسكن فيها , ولكل مرتبة مقدم , فكان مقدم الفرقة في الطبقة التي هي أعلا جميــــع المراتب , ملاك اسمه سطانائيل.
 والملائكة لأنهم يعيشون بتسبيح الله وتقديسه كما تعيش الأجسام بالطعام . فساعة خلقهم الله سبحوه جميعهم وقدسوه بالطبع ..
 فلما نظر سطانائيل علو مرتبته استكبر نفسه , وظن انه مثل الله 
 فلم يسبحه , ولم يقدسه , ومنع جميع العساكر ( الملائكة ) الذين في مرتبته عن التسبيح , فأسقطهم الله معه جميعا ً الي الأرض وصاروا شياطين .
  ( أ ش 14 : 12 - 15 , 2 بط 2 : 4 ) .

 وخلق أبانا آدم روحا ًكالملائكة في جسد حيواني ليعمر به المرتبة التي سقط منها الشيطان وجنده , ثم خلق له الفردوس وهو الجنة في شرق الأرض تحت السماء , وتركه فيه حتي يخلق معه كعدد العساكر الذين سقطوا مع ابلي وسصعدهم , ويعمر بهم المرتبة التي خلت من التسبيح والتقديس .

 وللوقت أخذ من جنب آدم ضلعا ً , ثم خلق من الضلع حواء روحا ً وجسدا ً مثل آدم ليس فيهما شهوة ذكر ولا انثي , بل مثل الملائكة . 





prayer​


----------



## prayer (6 يناير 2009)

*( 2 )*
حســد إبليس وسقـــــوط الإنسان:
 ===================

 وكان قادرا ً أن يأخذ من حواء ضلعا ً يخلق منه آخرا ً , ومن الآخر آخرا ً , ويفعل ذلك حتي يصيروا كعدد العساكر الذين سقطوا مع إبليس .
 فلما نظرهما ابليس , وعلم انهما لمرتبته خلقا , حسدهما عليها . فقال في نفسه , أنا استكبرت وتشبهت بالله فأسقطني بعدله , ومتي استكبر هذان وتشبها بالله مثلي أسقطهما بعدله كما أسقطني بعدله .....
 أريد أن أحتال عليهما حتي يفعلا كفعلي إختيارا ً لا إضطرارا ً , فيوجب المولي الذنب عليهما دوني , ويسقطهما كما أسقطني .

 ولوقته دبر عليهما حيلة حتي سقطا مثله بإختيارهما بغير قهر , وذلك انه اخفي روحه عنهما في حية , وقال لهما من فم الحية :
 " لماذا منعكما الله أن تأكلا من هذه الشجرة ؟ 
 قالت حواء : " كي لا نموت " .
 قال ابليس : " لن تموتا اذا أكلتما منها , وإنما الله منعكما عن أكلها , لأنه علم انكما اذا أكلتما تصيران مثله آلهة " ( تك 3 : 4 ) ..

 وللوقت صدقاه وكذبا الله , وطمعا بالإلوهية ( معرفة الخير والشر ) , وأكلا منها ليصيروا مثل الله , كما استكبر ابليس وتشبه بالله لما امتنع من التسبيح والتقديس .

 وللوقت عاقبهما الله كما عاقب إبليس , وعراهما من نعمته الملائكية وانكشفت عورتهما كالبهائم , وأسقطهما إلي الأرض كما أسقطه , وتزاوجا وتوالدا وتكاثرا كالبهائم .





prayer​


----------



## prayer (6 يناير 2009)

( 3 )
  عدل الله المطلق يقتضي التجســـــد
  ++++++++++++++++++

 وفي ساعــة سقوطهما خشي ابليس أن يتوبا إلي الله فيرحمهما ويغفر لهما , حيث أن ابليس كان سبب طغيانهما , فوكل بكل واحدمنهما روحا ً نجسا ً من جنده, يعميهما بالأعمال الجسدانية عن نظر الله والتوبة اليه .

  كما صار يوكل بكل ولد يولد من نطفــة آدم - كما وكل بآدم - روحا ً نجسا ً من جنده , لا يزال متوكلا ً بالإنسان يحثه علي الأعمال الجسدانية البهيمية من يوم ميلاده الي يوم يريد الله موته حيث يترآي له بشخصه المفزع المظلــم , لينشف دمـ جسده فيموت الجسد , ويقبض روحه وينزلها إلي الجحيم تحت الأرض .
  (( كان الشيطان قبل الفداء الإلهي يقبض علي كل نفس تموت , ويحدرها الي الجحيم حتي أرواح الصديقين .. وقد عاش الأبرار والصديقون وماتوا في القديم علي رجاء أن يأتي المسيا ليخلصهم من عبودية الشيطان ويخرجهم من أســره .
  كما قال رب المجد " ابراهيم تهلل بأن يري يومــي فرأي وفرح " 
  وأشعياء يتأوه ويقول [q-bible]" ليتك تشق السماوات وتنزل " 64 : 1 [/q-bible]
 وهذه عقيدة كتابية , والأدلة عليها لا تقع تحت حصر , نجد بعضها صريحا ً وبعضها رموزا و اشارات .

  ومن الأقوال الصريحة ما جاء في أشعياء النبــي 61  :  1  و 2 " 

[q-bible]فروح السيد الرب علي لأن الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين . أرسلني لأعصب منكسري القلوب . لأنادي المسبيين بالعتق وللمأسورين بالإطلاق لأنادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام  لإلهنا لأعزي كل النائحين "
[/q-bible]
  والسنة المقبولة هي سنة اليوبيل في شريعة العهد القديم التي يصير فيها العبد حرا ً .

  ويقول أيضا ً :

[q-bible]  "  الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا ً عظيما ً . الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور ... لأنه يولد لنا ولد نعطي ابنا وتكون الرياسة علي كيفه ويدعي اسمه عجيبا ً مشيرا ً الها ً قديرا ً أبا ً أبديا ً رئيس السلام " 9 : 2 - 6 .[/q-bible]

 ويقول داود النبي في المزمور ( 85 )[q-bible] " ............لأن رحمتك عظيمــة علي ّ  وقد نجيت نفسي من الجحيم السفلي "[/q-bible]

  وقال هوشع النبــي[q-bible] "  سأفتديهــم من الجحــيم وأنجيهــم من الموت واكون هلاكك ايها الموت وأكون استئصالك أيتها الجحيم " 13 : 14
[/q-bible]
 أما الإشارات والرموز التي جاءت في العهد القديم فهي أيضا ً لا تعد ونذكر علي سبيل المثال تسبحة موسي النبي وتسبحة الثلاث فتية ورؤيا دانيال النبي , راجع أيضا ً مزامير 16 , 30 , 49 : 15 , 116 , 142 , 143 , وأشعياء 49 .

  وفي العهد الجديد يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الي اهل أفسس :
[q-bible]  " فلذلك يقول لما صعد الي العلي سبي السبي وأعطي الناس عطايا . فكونه صعد هل هو الا انه نزل أولا ً الي أسافل الأرض ,فذلك الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضا ً فوق السماوات كلها ليملأ كل شيء" ( 4 : 8 - 10 ) [/q-bible]
  ويقول القديس بطرس الرسول :
[q-bible]  " فإن المسيح تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا البار عن ألثمة ليقربنا الي الله مماتا ً في الجسد محييا ً في الروح الذي به انطلق وبشر الأرواح التي في السجن " ( 1بط 3 : 18 و 19 ) .[/q-bible]
 وايضا ً راجع الدسقولية الباب ال 39 . وتردد الكنيسة هذه العقيدة كما في القداس الباسيلي , اذا تقول الكنيسة عن السيد المسيح انه نزل الي الجحيــم من قبل الصليب. 
  وفي القداس الغريغوري [q-bible]" أعطيت إطلاقا ً لمن قبض عليهم في الجحيم ".[/q-bible]
  وفي لحن " يا كل الصفوف السمائيين " تقول الكنيسة :
[q-bible]  "قد قام الرب مثل النائم ....وعتقنا من العبودية المرة وسبي الجحيم سبيا ً وحطم أبوابه النحاس . وكسر متاريس الحديد كسرا ً وأبدل لنا العقوبة بالخلاص وأعاد آدم الي الفردوس بفرح وبهجة ومسرة هو وبنيه الذين كانوا في الحبوس "[/q-bible]

  ومثل هذا الكثير نجده في تسابيح الكنيسة .
 فلم يزل بنو آدم كذلك خمسة آلاف وخمسمائة سنة .لأنهم اخطأوا مثل ابليس , واستحقوا العقوبة مثله  الي الأبد .
  فلا يمكن ان يرفع العقوبة عنهم , ويمنع ابليس عنهم فيظلمه فمنعه عدله عن خلاصهم لهذا السبب .

 و وجه آخر من عدله كان يمنعه عن خلاصهم . وهو ان ابليس ما أخذهم من الله قهرا ً بل بحيلة. ولا يمكن أن يأخذهم الله منه قهرا ً فيظلمه , وكان من تدبيره ورحمته أن يكمل عدله , ويستوفي جميع ما يجب عليهم من ابنه وحيده , لأنهم أخطأوا مثل ابليس , ويستحقون العقوبة الي الأبد, فإذا عاقبهم جميعهم الي الأبد لا يساوي عقوبة ابنه عنهم ساعة واحدة .

  واذا قتل جميعهم عن خطيئة لا يفوق موت ابنه عنهم , لأن عقوبة ابنه ساعه واحدة أعز من موت جميعهم . لأن الكل لا يساويه , وكان ذلك بمسرة الإبن وإرادته .
  وفي الحقيقة ان ارادة الأب والإبن واحدة ومسرتهما واحدة وفعلهما واحد .





prayer​


----------



## suf_ch (6 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور لطرحك​


----------



## prayer (6 يناير 2009)

إخفاء اللاهوت بالتجسد :
 =============

 وكما اخفي ابليس روحه عنهم في حية , واحتال عليهم حتي أخذهم بغير قهر , كذلك أخفي ابن الله لاهوته عن ابليس في جسد انسان , وفعل كل ما يفعل الانسان معدا الخطية , حتي ظن ابليس انه انسان بالحقيقة .
  ولم يكن قط يفعل قوة ليحقق بها لاهوته للناس , الا و فعل لوقته ضعفا ً ليخفي لاهوته عن ابليس . وذلك موجود في الإنجيل المقدس انه في الوقت الذي يقول فيه كلمة يحقق بها انه اله , يسارع ليقول كلمة بضعف ليخفي لاهوته عن الشيطان .

  حتي تيقن الشيطان انه انسان ضعيف . فإغتاظ من كثرة عجائبه , وقال في نفسه هذا اذا كان لا يسمع مني ويخطيء مثل جميع بني آدم ليوجب لي عليه التملك , فأقتله واحدره الي الجحيم . فالتملك واجب لي عليه من أجل أنه من نطفة آدم . ( لأن الشيطان كان يظن أنه من نطفة آدم , وذلك أن ربنا ستر عنه لاهوته بتجسده من مريم العذراء بغير نطفة رجل . وستره كذلك لما جعل والدته خطيبة ليوسف , وظن الشيطان عندما رآها حبلي انها من يوسف حبلت .) 
ولذلك قال في نفسه لما اغتاظ من كثرة عجائب الرب , ورآه لا يطيعه في الخطية , قال : هذا من نطفة آدم واذا قتلته أحدرته الي الجحيم حيث آدم أبيه , وأستريح منه مثل سائر الأنبياء والقديسين الذين قتلتهم قبله , لأنه تيقن انه انسان ساذج من نطفة آدم مثلهم .

  فأقام عليه رؤساء كهنة  اليهود وكتبتهم , استهزأوا به وضربوه وجلدوه وبصقوا في وجهه , وصلبوه علي خشبة مسمر اليدين والرجلين .
  هذا جميعه احتمله بإرادته . وأوفي العقوبة التي كانت واجبة علي آدم وذريته  علي مخالفتهم مثل ابليس الي الأبد . 

 احتمل عنهم الضرب والجلد والعقاب والصلب علي خشبة عريانا ً , ومات عليها , كما مات آدم من حياة الله وتعري من نعمته لما أكل من االشجرة . 
  فلنا نظره ابليس مصلوبا ً عريانا ً تيقن أنه انسان ضعيف , فحضر إليه وتراءي له بمنظره المفزع المظلم ليخيفه به حتي ينشف دم جسده ويموت فيحدره الي الجحيم كما كان جنوده يفعلون ببني آدم .
  وللوقت مات المسيح بإرادته , واسلم روح ناسوته من غير أن ينشف دمه . فأراد ابليس ان يأخذ روحه ويحدرها إلي الجحيم , فأمسك به الرب المسيح بقوة لاهوته , وربطه من أجل أنه حضر ليقتل جسده , فقتله المسيح فدية قتله , ونهب آدم وجميــــــــــــع ذريته من حبســه بعدل بغير قهر في فدية قتله , كما كان إبليس قد أخذهم بغير قهر ..

 وســـائط الخلاص :
 ===========

 ولم يكن آدم وذريته قد صاروا بعد كعدد العساكر الذين سقطوا مع ابليس , فلم يمكن أن يقيم أجسادهم مع أرواحهم إلي الطبقة العليا قبل كمال العدد الذي سقط منها فمضي بأرواحهم الي القردوس حيث كان آدم وحواء أولا ً . تركهم فيه حتي يصيروا كعدد العساكر الذين سقطوا مع ابليس ( رؤ 6 : 10 و 11 ) , وقام هو بجسده من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث من صلبه وهو يوم الأحد , عربون لقيانة أجسادهم اذا كمل عددهم ..

  وظهر لتلاميذه الذين آمنوا به من اليهود , وعزاهم بهذا السر الذي كان قبل صلبه يكتمه حتي لا يعرف ابليس , وعرفهم انه يطلب كمال العدد من بني آدم وأمرهم ان يخرجوا الي الناس ويبشروهم بهذا الملك السمائي المعد لهم . فمن رغب إليه , وكره الأمور الفانية الدنياوية يدخلون به الي الكنيسة , ويصلون عليه صلاة المعمودية , ويسألون الآب بإسم الإبن يسوع المسيح أن يطرد منه الروح الذي وكله ابليس في يوم مولده الجسداني .
  ثم يصلون علي الماء , ويسألونه تعالي أن يرسل عليه الروح القدس الذي حل علي الإبن الوحيد في ماء الاردن . فاذا حل الروح القدس علي ماء المعمودية , يغطس فسه المؤمن ثلاث دفعات باسم الثالوث المقدس , فيحل عليه الروح القدس , ويطرد منه الروح النجس , ومن ثم يطعمونه من جسد المسيح ودمه , عربــــون الخيرات التي يحيا بها في الملك السماوي , لأنه يحيا بحياة المسيح ويملك معه الي الأبد .

  ويعرفونه اذا عمدوه أن جند ابليس يحسدونه علي ملكه السماوي الذي يصعد إليه , ويحسن له جند ابليس الأعمال الجسدانية حتي ينشغل بها عن أوقات التسبيح والتقديس , ليسقطوه كما سقطوا لأنهم بإمتناعهم عن التسبيح سقطوا من السماء .
  فاذا كسل المؤمنون واشتغلوا بالأعمال الجسدانية والمعاش الفاني عن وقت التسبيح والتقديس , وأدرك أحدهم الموت في ذلك الوقت سقط من الملك المؤبد , وصار مع ابليس في العقاب الدائم .

  واذا هو تاب وندم علي تلك الدفعة الواحدة التي فاتته في اوقات التسبيح والتقديس في اوقاته , وادركه الموت وهو ملازم لها لا يكون لجند ابليس عليه سلطان , ولايستطيعون الدنو منه بل ملاك الله المقدس الذي زكله المسيح به في يوم تعميده في ميلاده الجديد يأخذ روحه بمجد وكرامة , ويمضي به الي الفردوس ويحمل مع الأرواح التي أصعدها المسيح من الجحيم .

  ولا يزال كل معتمد يموت تائبا ً يمضي به الملاك بروحه , ويحمله معه في نياح الفردوس , حتي يصيروا في عدد العساكر الذين سقطوا مع ابليس ثم يعيد الله أرواحهم الي أجسادهم ويقيمهم من الأموات , ويصعدهم الي الطبقة العالية والملك السماوي فوق جميع الملائكة التي سقط منها ابليس وجنده , ويملكون مع المسيح في الموضع الذي هو فيه بناسوته الذي أخذه منهم . مكان لايفني , ونعيم لا يزول , وحياة بغير موت .

  من أجل ذلك الملك العظيم صلب المسيح , ليعيد الناس اليه وهو الذي يحسدنا عليه جند الشياطين , ويقاتلونا عليه ليلا ً ونهارا ً ,ويكسلوننا بالأعمال الجسدانية عن أوقات التسبيح والتقديس لعل الموت يدركنا في ذلك الوقت قبل التوبة , فنسقط من ذلك الملك كما سقطوا , ونكون معهم في العقاب الأبدي المؤبد .
  ولذلك يحذرنا الرب ويأمرنا ألا نسمع منهم اذا كسلونا في وقت من الأوقات , ولا نتكل علي تسويف التوبة ويقول هكذا :

[q-bible]  "اعلموا انه لو علم رب البيت متي يأتيه اللص لكان يسهر ولايدعه ينقب بيته . كذلك أنتم كونوا مستيقظين , في كل حين , ففي ساعة لا تعلمونها ولا تظنونها يأتيكم الختن " ( مت 24 : 43 , 44 )[/q-bible]

  حقق ان الموت يأتي مثل اللص , لا يعلم الانسام متي يأتيه , فإن هو تغافل عن تسبيح الله وتقديسه دفعة واحدة , وأدركه الموت فيها هلك . فيريد تعالي أن يكون المؤمن مستيقظا ً أبدا ً متحذرا ً علي نفسه كتحذر صاحب البيت من اللص الذي لا يعلم متي يأتيه .

  هذا هكذا أكتبه لك بكلام ملخص . وأجملت لك فيه الشرح لتقرأه علي قليلي الفهم والعلم , بهدوء بلا قلق ولا ملل , وتكرره عليهم الي هذا الموضع عدة دفوع حتي يصل الي علمهم , وتفهمه عقولهم , فانهم كالأطفال الذين يرضعون اللبن لقلة قدرتهم علي أكل الطعام الذي ياكله الكاملون ..


 القديس الأنبا ساويرس 
  الشهير بابن المقفع 
من آباء القرن العاشر


 إنتهي الموضوع بنعمـــــــــــة ربنا






*إذكرونـــي فــي صلواتكـــم*
*prayer


*​


----------



## فادية (6 يناير 2009)

*موضوع  جميل  عزيزي *
* تسلم ايديك  *
*ربنا  يباركك*​


----------



## prayer (8 يناير 2009)

مرسي اختي العزيزة فادية .. نورتي الموضوع وشرفني مرورك جدااااا


----------



## mero_engel (10 يناير 2009)

*موضوع قيم فعلا*
*مرسي ليك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع جدا ومنثق بطريقه جميله 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## prayer (12 يناير 2009)

ميرسي كتير ميرو  و  كوكومان علي تشجيعكم و تقديركم لضعفي 
ربنا يعوضكم بالخير ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم ​


----------



## fauzi (13 يناير 2009)

موضوع مميز


----------



## prayer (18 يناير 2009)

suf_ch قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور لطرحك​




ربنا يباركك ويكون الموضوع سبب بركة لك suf_ch


----------



## prayer (18 يناير 2009)

قوزي قال:


> موضوع مميز



ربنا يبارك حياتك قوزي .... شكرا لك ..


----------



## girgis2 (24 مايو 2009)

*موضوع قيم جدااا*​ 
*وأنا أستفدت منه كتييير*​ 
*ربنا يعوضك*​ 
*:ab4:*
:ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع قوي جداً ومتعوب عليه ، شكراً أخي لطرحه وتسلم على هذه الروعة والدقة في نقله لنا ، وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## prayer (11 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *موضوع قيم جدااا*​
> *وأنا أستفدت منه كتييير*​
> *ربنا يعوضك*​
> *:ab4:*
> ...



شكرا أخي جرجس ربنا يعوضك ويباركك
​


----------



## prayer (11 يوليو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع قوي جداً ومتعوب عليه ، شكراً أخي لطرحه وتسلم على هذه الروعة والدقة في نقله لنا ، وربنا يبارك فيك



ميرسي جدا لمرورك ربنا يباركك ويجعله سبب منفعة وبركة للجميع​


----------



## prayer (11 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




ميرسي خالص *happy angel *ربنا يجعله بركة للجميع

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا فعلا جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

ويبارك حياتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع, ومن التراث الكنسي الجميل

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك وفى حياتك*


----------



## prayer (22 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم علي تشريفكم الموضوع اخوتي كل الشكر

كليمو

ava_kirolos_son
 
صوت صارخ 

بركة صلوات القديس الأنبا ساويرس مع جميعنا وربنا يستخدم الموضوع بركة للجميع آمين


----------



## MATTEW (27 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا prayer 

شكرا جدا ليك 

سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## prayer (29 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يعوضك + jesus servant + مرورك أثلج صدري ...

.... سلام المسيح معك أيضا ً ....


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*
شكـــرا

للموضوع الرائع جداا

سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## prayer (10 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي النهيسي علي مرورك واسمك بالموضوع ...


----------

